# Here's A Fun Little 'mod' For You Guys...



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You can now add your Outback (or SOB) and tow vehicle to your mini-profile that shows up to the left of your posts. Doing this may help other Outbackers in the future that need information about a certain model by making it easier for them to find members that can give them expert "first-hand knowledge" opinions on the subject.

To do this...

1. Click on your member name at the top right of any Outbackers.com page and click the "My Profile" link.

2. Just below that, click the "Edit my Profile" button.

3. Scroll down the page and you will find "Outback/SOB" and "Tow Vehicle" fields. Fill them in with the details of your vehicles (50 characters max/field).

4. Click the "Save Changes" button at the bottom of the page.

And there you go!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very cool!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Done .... this morning









Way cool, PDX!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Great addition!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Cool Banana Beans!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaweet


----------

